# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  Optimistic, Pessimistic Locking - ASPdbPro???

## Peter Jameson

Hello All,

Does anyone know the policy on how aspdbpro will react if there are two 
or more attempts to update or perform some other action on the same
record simultaneously?

Just wondering,

Peter Jameson
JPSF & Associates
http://www.jpsf.com

----------

